# Peavey Vypyr 75 repair



## JerS (Jun 16, 2014)

I recently had a Peavey Vypyr 75 come into my shop in need of repair. I usually don't work on modelling amps, however this one belonged to a friend, so I told him I would have a look. I am glad I did. As it turns out, this seems to be a somewhat common issue with these amps (based on Google feedback). So, if your amp appears dead - take a look through this post and hopefully you can save your amp!

I also have to admit, once I fired it up, it sounds pretty darn good for SS!

Post: http://www.tributeaudiodesigns.com/uncategorized/peavey-vypyr-75-amp-repair/


----------

